# CHENGDU | Fengde Chengda Centre | 210m | 47 fl | T/O



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

丰德成达中心_出租_出售_物业_物管_电话_价格


丰德成达中心项目业主为成都中达投资有限公司，总投资10.57亿元，占地17.8亩，由4层地室、1栋47层商业、商务综合楼及1栋6层住宅组成。…



www.028xzl.cn




By shuawailian


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

shuawailian的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


shuawailian的空间 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like stripped cladding 

it is a 181 west madison chicago alike  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/181_West_Madison_Street


----------

